

New Incubator Model? Seems a bit familiar to me.. - dangoldin
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/borthwick_s_betaworks_seeking_that_perfect_and_elusive_balance

======
aaronblohowiak
"Centralized CORE services--engineering, IP, analytics" -- centralized
engineering?

I wonder how they achieve deep domain knowledge and focus if 'engineering' is
shared among projects.

I thought the whole point of micro-invested startups was uncompromising focus
for the key players. If the engineers aren't considered key players, well,
good luck.

------
TrevorJ
Is it odd that there is zero contact info on the website? I did find a funny
easter egg however.

------
babul
It seems everyone is creating an incubator these days.

